
Bitcoin mania has students flocking to crypto classes at Stanford - petethomas
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/30/crypto-classes-popular-at-stanford-cmu-thanks-to-bitcoin-craze.html
======
cutler
There's nothing like the promise of getting something for nothing to keep the
human race enthralled.

~~~
kneel
It's the new gold rush.

